# Rummy nose tetras vs. guppy



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

I added 6 rummy nose tetras to my fish tank 3 weeks ago to move my neons around but since then they have been hiding. Their noses are red and they look very healthy. But most of the time they hiding or swimming in the back of the tank or one of the sides where filter pushes the food down. I have 6 neons and 2 guppies male and female. And my male guppy is always chasing my female. I'm wondering because my male guppy always chasing the female and female is little bigger than rummy nose tetras, tetras are hiding since guppies always around and active 9althrough by neons ignoring guppies at all). Anybody had similar experience ?


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Anybody knows the answer ????


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

What size of tank is it. With 1 male guppy you should have 2 or 3 more females. The tetras maybe just stressed, are they eating? What is the temp of this tank and how often do you change water?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a 120 gallon heavily planted tank with lots of fish of different sizes including 12 Rummy Nose Tetras and I only see the Tetras if I put flakes in the tank and walk away. I watch them from the doorway just to make sure they're looking OK.
--
Paul


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

bob123 said:


> What size of tank is it. With 1 male guppy you should have 2 or 3 more females. The tetras maybe just stressed, are they eating? What is the temp of this tank and how often do you change water?


I have 10Gl Tank, This is very good pared together pair of guppies where female almost twice the size of the male. Yes, my tetras are eating when filter pushes food down but not coming up to the surface to pick food up as rest of the fish. Their noses are red during the day and for some reason pale in the morning, but after they fed they become red again. They coming upfront of the tank but the minute I come to see them they run away. Also I have my kids playing in that room as well. I'm not sure if they looked scared or stressed. It has been almost a month now. I change 20% of the water once a week and temp is about 26C


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> I have a 120 gallon heavily planted tank with lots of fish of different sizes including 12 Rummy Nose Tetras and I only see the Tetras if I put flakes in the tank and walk away. I watch them from the doorway just to make sure they're looking OK.
> --
> Paul


What type of fish do you have ? Maybe they scared of your fish as its much bigger than them. In the beginning I thought they scared of my female guppy which is 1.5 times bigger than them and always swimming aground, trying to escape from male but I can see them swimming aground her when she is resting with no problems. May be kids in the room. because when it's quiet there I see them coming out little more (specially when lights are up)


----------

